# SMOKING PIZZA



## dad 3 girls (Mar 1, 2014)

Im new to smoking meat, I just bought a Masterbuilt electric smoker 31.9 inch..  I want to smoke pizza, I heard it taste really good. Anyone ever done this on a masterbuilt and what temp, how long does it take?  any help please so I dont make a disaster..


----------

